# Lost Paddle in Lower Narrows



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey,

I lost my paddle in lower narrows on 8-23-04. It's a white Werner Bent Shaft Player with my name and parents contact info written on it. My guess is it's stuck somewhere lower in the rapid so keep your eyes out.

My Cell 970 988-5502

Great Thanks if you find this.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Found it


----------

